# Tankmates for barramundi? [Now with pics]



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Gday. At the moment we have 8 large Barramundi in a 6340Gal tank. Just wondering, what would some good tankmates be, preferably top-feeders, so we get to see them. Post up any ideas!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

6430 gallons!!!!!! :shock: What's the dimensions on that? Is it an outdoor pond, or actually an aquarium? Gosh, you could put just about anything that you wanted to that's big enough not to get eaten by the barramundi...


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

Wow... I just looked up some into on barramundi. They're HUGE predators! I'm not sure what you could put in there that would survive long enough to grow to a comprable size. You might look into arrowanas, though... I don't know if it would work or not, but they also get pretty large, and are surface dwellers. They're the only thing I can think of off the top of my head.

Good luck!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Pacus? if they are even legal in your country.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

Depending on how aggressive Barramundis are, Arrowanas or Pacus should be okay... As long as you buy 'em big. (Arrowanas reach 3.5+ ft; and depending on the species, Pacus reach 2-5".) Nile Perch are another large predator that should be able to live with your Barramundis, but they may not be available, or legal, in your area.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Actually I was thinking maybe a black pacu they grow amost a meter in length. Also iridescent sharks get to be 100 cm in length if you could raise them Also Clown Knife Fish can get fairly large (but both are not aggressive so if barramundis are aggressive to larger fish then these should be avioded)


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

The tanks are outside....but not ponds. Like an in-groud swimming pool sort of thing, with some pretty massive filration. Pacus, hmm, i am not sure about the legality of them over here in aust. I was looking at Arowanas, but arent they notorious jumper? I can imagine one ending up on the ground next to one of the tanks  . Clown knife would be interesting, but Ive only seen the one full grown one around near where i live, no more than that.

As for the aggressiveness of the Barra, they wont just attack stuff for the hell of it (ie. Jags), but if it is small enough to fit into their mouth, they will eat it. If you guys like, I can get some pics of the tanks sometime, so you have a bit better idea of the environment the fish have to live in. 

Will ID sharks feed from the top? We have 2 large Tandanus Catfish, 70cm+, and we barely ever see them.

Thanks for the great suggestions so far guys, keep em up!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Awesome I'd like to see the pics... I too want a LARGE saltwater aquarium someday, ehhh when I marry rich  (around 7000 gallons) I think the ID sharks will feed from the top... at least in the middle... they aren't like other catfish that sit on the bottom. although I haven't seen full grown ID sharks around here. Clown Knife fish would probably be a nice addition. Especially if you can watch them dart for mollys to eat in that huge tank.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

Hah, I dont know if the Clown would end up getting any. Its like the barra know when he have gone and bought feeders for them, they sit at the edge, and as wel pour them in BAM, BAM, BAM. All gone  . Alright, im off to school now, and have work this arvo, so ill post pics tomorrow.

Later.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

is the tank like a solid platic in the ground? how do you watch them? just like a pond and only see the tops of them? I'd love to see a picture! 

I see you have other fish.. what do you keep those in?


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

Lexus, they are two bessa-block tanks, lined with this new spray on polyurethane stuff. The two 6000 gal tanks are divided by a wall, with a bridge over the top (all hell broke lose when one of the barra managed to somehow get into the other pond, which happens to be full of goldfish mainly :shock: ). Yeah, the tank are viewed as ponds, but technically arent ponds, like in-ground tanks :S. The fish i have in my sig are in my 200gal and 55 gal repectively, although i have to add more, just set up my community tank . Pics will be up tomorrow sometime, but I may have a photo of one of the barra around here somewhere.

(sorry for the dodgey post)

Edit: This is what the barra do when they see me some near, with a bag of feeders. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/-Vassili-/IMG_0017.jpg


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

Very cool! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

Yep, photos are going up today, as soon as I get home. Watch this space


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Tankmates for barramundi?*

Alright guys, here are some pics.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/-Vassili-/IMG_0010.jpg Overall Shot
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/-Vassili-/IMG_0012.jpg Goldfish Side
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/-Vassili-/IMG_0013.jpg Barra Side
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/-Vassili-/IMG_0014.jpg Few of the Barra
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/-Vassili-/IMG_0018.jpg A small percentage of the goldies


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Awesome pics... the setup looks really nice!!! That goldfish tank is awesome with those water lilys!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

What about saratogas (Scleropages jardinii or sleichardti- whichever is available)?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, posted too soon...

You can get them from http://ausyfish.com/


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yes an arowana can an will jump 2x it's length maby get a few Arapaima Gigas ? 



Arapaima Gigas - http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1985


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow those are awesome tanks!!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Vasila, why are two of your pics on their side? and why are you showing us a picture of a swimming pool?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its not a swimming pool... its a tank!!!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the pool you refer too is just before the tanks he has lol I would have made the pool into the tank, and the tanks into the pool... but thats just me hahah


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well the "barrumundi tank" and "goldfish tank" look like ponds. There is no glass so I call that a pond.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man @ Sun Feb 27 said:


> Well the "barrumundi tank" and "goldfish tank" look like ponds. There is no glass so I call that a pond.


Cichlid Man: Yeah but they arent ponds in the sense that they are just holes dug in the ground. They are tanks made of bessa blocks, with filtration etc. Id call that a tank. I guess we can agree to dissagree.
As for one of the shot of the pool, thats just an overall shot of where the tanks (ponds) are. I couldnt get that shot without the pool being in there. The two photos on their side, well i took them portrait style, as to fit everything in, sorry :shock: .

ICP: That link says Arapaima Gigas are great jumpers too  

Thats for all the kind replies fellas, but havent found any tankmates yet, that arent jumper, and are available (clown knifes are very rare over here). Maybe we should get something somewhat boring, like sooty gruntor?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

those are awesome set ups! better hope your dog doesnt fall into the barramundi tank! i think he'd be fish food! :wink:


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Sun Feb 27 said:


> those are awesome set ups! better hope your dog doesnt fall into the barramundi tank! i think he'd be fish food! :wink:


Haha, she has been chomped at a few times. She tried to steal the barra pellets off the top of the water, they see her tongue licking the water, BAM. Its pretty damn funny :lol: .


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow thats neat!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

lmao. you think the dog would learn after the first couple of times. :roll: :lol:


----------

